# Independent Trading Co. Offers EXP40SHZ Men’s Sherpa Lined Zip Hoodie



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

There’s not a softer, more comfortable jacket to bundle up in for those really cold days than EXP40SHZ from Independent Trading. This men’s full-zip sweat shirt jacket is lined with the insulating warmth of 5.5-ounce Sherpa fleece, which is bonded to an 8.5-ounce premium fleece made of 80% polyester/20% cotton. 

Deemed “the wooly mammoth of sweat shirts,” this jacket has a generous fit making it ideal for laying. Decorators love the 100% 32 singles face yarn, which creates a super smooth surface for screen printing or embroidery. 

Fashion details include a #5 antique nickel zipper, antique nickel eyelets, heavy gauge flat drawcord, and 1x1 ribbing at the cuffs and waistband. It has split-stitch double-needle sewing on all seams and twill neck tape for added durability.

Colors include army/natural, cocoa/natural, and navy/natural in sizes from extra small up to 3XL. Black/natural goes up to 4XL. 

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the Website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

